# Austernschalen



## Pudel (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo
ich bin auf der suche nach Ausernschalen.
Weiß einer wo ich die her bekomme?#c
Ich will keine ganzen Kaufen da ich nur die Schalen zum Basteln brauche.
Essen will ich die Dinger nicht.

Über Tipp´s wie ich da ran komme wäre ich dankbar.
Vielleicht ist ja ein Austernesser unter euch der ein paar Schalen übrig hat.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Ich hols mal nach oben.:m
Meine ersten Ansprechpartner wären Fischgeschäfte und gehobene Gastronomie.
 Wie viele würdest du denn benötigen?


----------



## Pudel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Für den anfang würden  4 oder 5 schalen reichen.
Ich muss dann erst schauen wie gut ich die bearbeiten kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Meine ersten Ansprechpartner wären Fischgeschäfte und gehobene Gastronomie.


So isses, guter Tipp..


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Basteln.?
So was hier.?
https://www.google.de/images?client..._group&ei=slbWVPfyMZKQ7QawmIHIDw&ved=0CB0QsAQ


----------



## Pudel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Wäre auch ein versuch wert.!


----------



## Herman Hummerich (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Moin in die Austernrunde! 
Ich kling mich mal ein und sach,ob ihr es glubt oder nich Wilhelmshaven NWO Brücke bis zum Kraftwerk ist komplett gepflastert mit den Dingern! Tot oder lebendig!
Die Frage ist nur ob sich die Fahrerei für dich lohnt Pudel?? 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Könnte interessant sein

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77549


----------



## hermann 07 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Hallo Pudel
Ich denke du willst dir Perlmutt Blinker basteln? Ganz in deiner Nähe in
Hohentengen / Bremen (zwischen Bad Saulgau und Mengen)gibt es einen Angelshop, der solche Köder herstellt und auch Zubehör zum Selbstbau
vertreibt. www.sportfischer-stauss.de  Er hat auch einen kleinen Stand auf der Aqua Fisch. Ich hab gehört das du im Aulendorfer Verein bist? Beangelst du den Baggersee in Sattenbeuren?
P.S: Hab mich immer noch nicht im Nachbau deiner Jerk Baits versucht.
Gruß aus Ertingen


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Austern bekommt man schon für 2 € das Stück. Wenn du testweise  nur 4 Schalen benötigst, würde ich mir die  im Feinkostladen holen. Ist zumindest unkomplizierter als Restaurants abzuklappern und 4 Euro ist ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin in die Austernrunde!
> Ich kling mich mal ein und sach,ob ihr es glubt oder nich Wilhelmshaven NWO Brücke bis zum Kraftwerk ist komplett gepflastert mit den Dingern! Tot oder lebendig!
> Die Frage ist nur ob sich die Fahrerei für dich lohnt Pudel??
> 
> Biss die Tage HH


Hallo also die fahrerei würde sich nicht lohnen. Aber vielleicht konntest du mir ja ein paar schicken? Zahle natürlich auch den Versand. 
 Gerne auch PN
Grüße


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



hermann 07 schrieb:


> Hallo Pudel
> Ich denke du willst dir Perlmutt Blinker basteln? Ganz in deiner Nähe in
> Hohentengen / Bremen (zwischen Bad Saulgau und Mengen)gibt es einen Angelshop, der solche Köder herstellt und auch Zubehör zum Selbstbau
> vertreibt. www.sportfischer-stauss.de  Er hat auch einen kleinen Stand auf der Aqua Fisch. Ich hab gehört das du im Aulendorfer Verein bist? Beangelst du den Baggersee in Sattenbeuren?
> ...



du meinst den laden am flugplatz kibitz markt oder wie er sich schimpft.  Den kenn ich.
den link kenn ich nicht lässt sich auch nicht öffnen.
passiv bin ich da noch dabei.  Hoffe ich komm dieses jahr ein paar mal hin ist zwar nur ein Steinwurf weg aber familientechnisch gehts halt immer irgendwie nicht.


----------



## hermann 07 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Hallo Pudel
Ne das ist nicht der Angelspezi am Mengener Flugplatz, der ist ca. 2km
entfernt. Gib mal bei Google Sportfischer Strauss ein, da findest du seinen EBay Shop und seine Facebook Seite. Er versendet auch.
Übrigens der Angelspezi in Mengen hat am 13 und 14 März Hausmesse
vielleicht sieht man sich dort.
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Freitag muß ich auc die kidis aufpassen da wird es eher nichts evtl. Samstag


----------



## HRO1961 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

@TE Im Handelshof gibt es Austern aus ner Holländerzucht schon für ca 9 € das Dutzend. 

Dann haste Deine Schalen und noch ne leckere Vorspeise.


Wenn ich Dir welche schicke, ist die Differenz zwischen Versandkosten und den leckeren Austern:l die Mühe nicht wert.


Gruss Achim


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Dann schau ich mal wo ich welche her bekomm.
Handelshof gibts hier in drr nähe keinen aber vielleich ja im kaufland oder sicher im Nordsee laden


----------



## HRO1961 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Es gibt aber Metro im Ländle


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Metro im Ländle


 


 Aber ohne Ausweis läuft nicht viel. Ich wsste nicht an einen dran zu kommen.:m


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber ohne Ausweis läuft nicht viel.



So siehts aus.


----------



## MEnkirch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Wie es der Zufall so will habe ich gerade 24 Austern hier liegen, die es morgen Abend als Vorspeise gibt.

Die Schalen kann ich dir; für €1,45 Porto (Versandtasche bis 500g); gerne zukommen lassen. 

Sofern noch Bedarf besteht, schick mir gerne eine PM.

Gruß

Matthes


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> So siehts aus.



An nen ausweis komm ich ran das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> Wie es der Zufall so will habe ich gerade 24 Austern hier liegen, die es morgen Abend als Vorspeise gibt.
> 
> Die Schalen kann ich dir; für €1,45 Porto (Versandtasche bis 500g); gerne zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...



Gerne hast gerade ne pm bekommen


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



Pudel schrieb:


> An nen ausweis komm ich ran das wäre kein Problem.



Ich auch. #6
Ist aber immer mit ner längeren Fahrzeit verbunden. 
Und ob sich das wegen ein paar Austernschalen lohnt?

Aber vielleicht wird es ja bei MEnkirch was.


----------



## Pudel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Ich auch. #6
> Ist aber immer mit her längeren Fahrzeit verbunden.
> Und ob sich das wegen ein paar Austernschalen lohnt?
> 
> Aber vielleicht wird es ja bei MEnkirch was.



Wegen austern alleine nicht aber fleisch und nudeln das passt dann schon.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Da gehe ich lieber in kleinere Läden in der Nähe.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Pudel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Das mache ich schon auch. Doch ab und an wird groß eingekauft.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Da darfst dich halt nicht von den Netto-Preisen blenden lassen, 
denn das Meiste (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) ist oft teurer dort.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*

Hey,

ich hoffe du passt beim Bearbeiten auf, die Arbeit mit Muscheln ist nämlich kreuzgefährlich.
Der Perlmuttstaub ist extrem scharfkantig, reizt beim Einatmen die Lungen, und führt so gut wie immer zu Entzündungen der Atemwege.

Du wärst nicht der Erste, der erstmal einige Wochen im Krankenhaus liegt bevor er seine Blinker testen kann.

Also bitte Vorsicht


----------



## ragbar (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Austernschalen*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hoffe du passt beim Bearbeiten auf, die Arbeit mit Muscheln ist nämlich kreuzgefährlich.
> Der Perlmuttstaub ist extrem scharfkantig, reizt beim Einatmen die Lungen, und führt so gut wie immer zu Entzündungen der Atemwege.
> ...



 Wußte ich auch noch nicht, danke!


----------

